

Debian Handbook - octopus
http://debian-handbook.info/browse/stable/

======
babarock
I haven't read this one yet, but I've been noticing a big improvement on the
quality of documentation around Squeeze. Maybe I'm just being subjective here,
but I don't recall Lenny's being as well presented.

Extra info around the book can be found here: <http://debian-handbook.info/>

------
AlexFromBelgium
It's out?! AWESOME! I've sponsored the translation (30euros) and plan to
read/learn the entire thing. This is GREAT news for Debian and Linux in
general.

------
fl3tch
10 minutes browsing through the handbook and I already found great info that I
did not know:

The Debian package format is designed so that its content may be extracted on
any Unix system that has the classic commands ar, tar, and gzip. This
seemingly trivial property is important for portability and disaster recovery.

------
jsilence
Hoping it will approach the quality of the formidable FreeBSD handbook. That
would be great!

One comprehensive quality source of administration information. Yes please!

~~~
antidoh
Haven't read through it, but it definitely looks like it was inspired by the
FreeBSD Handbook, and aspires to it.

I'm glad it's out, I'll need something like this when I eventually move from
Ubuntu to Debian.

------
calloc
I've been waiting for Linux distributions to pick up the idea behind FreeBSD's
handbook (<http://freebsd.org/handbook>) which is an absolutely fantastic
resource that has helped me even as a veteran FreeBSD user make sure I had all
my ducks in a row before making modifications to my system.

~~~
sciurus
After just superficially skimming through the FreeBSD handbook, it seems
similar to Red Hat's Deployment Guide [0]. Red Hat has lots of other useful
documentation on topics like storage and virtualization administration [1].

[0] [http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6...](http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Deployment_Guide/index.html)

[1] [http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/i...](http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/index.html)

------
scribblemacher
Has anyone had a chance to read this yet? I've heard many things ago it.
Either way, this is a great thing for Debian.

~~~
otaku888
Reading the PDF version now. So far my main criticisms are:

Pretty ugly font for a manual.

Translation is a little iffy, bad spelling, bad grammar and strange sentence
structure.

Graphics and diagrams are quite lossy and low resolution.

It could definitely do with another proofread or three.

But If you can get past these things it seems pretty thorough and has plenty
of good info in there. Hopefully none of it was lost in translation.

I also donated and am happy to finally see it out there especially under
creative commons.

~~~
sciurus
If you see potential improvements, you can make them!

    
    
      git clone git://anonscm.debian.org/debian-handbook/debian-handbook.git

~~~
otaku888
Thanks! I don't know if I could fix all the grammar, but the spelling nazi in
me wants to correct those mistakes for sure.

Maybe the PDF is designed for smaller screens . It looks better on an iPad or
android tablet. I used the .mobi instead to wipe out the font anguish. ;-)

------
xxiao
There used to be a handbook at debian.org, are they the same thing? As always,
decent document is great for the project.

~~~
sciurus
No, this is a translation of a non-free French language book that was funded
via a kickstarter-like site.

<http://www.ulule.com/debian-handbook/>

------
jstalin
It's unfortunate that the domain name is so spammy looking.

~~~
demetris
I am not sure I would say it’s spammy-looking, but there is something I don’t
like about it.

I bought debianhandbook.(com|net|org) (without hyphen) and filed a bug report
against debian-handbook asking if they would like me to redirect the three
domains or transfer them to the webmaster of debian-handbook.info.

